# Thinking of rescuing a whippet



## rachel001

Hi,

I am thinking of rescuing a whippet around this time next year but so far have failed miserably in finding any in rescue or a whippet rescue besides JR. JR doesnt give an email address and I am less than confident and telephoning people I dont know. I just wanted to ask some general advice and see whether we would even be considered as we work.

If anyone could help me out that would be great


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

I don't know any whippet breed specific rescues myself but it is always a good idea to keep an eye out at rescues near you or rescues you'd be able to travel to. A site such as Rescue Dogs & Dogs for Adoption @ dogsblog.com compiles many rescues dogs into one site and you are able to search by breed by using the links on the right hand side. I commend you on researching into this prior to adoption and even more so for choosing rescue so thank you. Good luck.

xxxx


----------



## MerlinsMum

I've found there are less whippets in rescue in the South, than in the North of England where they seem more popular (racing, working etc). So you may have more luck if you are willing to travel.

Some places to look:
LurcherLink
<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>
The latter often has Whippets listed in various rescue homes around the country.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Theres always the Whippet Forum:

THE WHIPPET FORUM


----------



## lez17

Hi, why not give this a try. We have 5 Whippets ( we breed and race them ). Good luck in your search:thumbup: [email protected]


----------



## rachel001

Thanks for the replies so far. I will definitely have a look at those. We decided a while ago that we would like a rescue dog but as neither of us has had a dog before we want to meet some dogs first and see how we get on walking them etc. I am a bit worried rescues won't accept us as we are first time owners and work though


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Rescues should take into consideration that you both work, and match you up with a suitable dog. I dont know any rescues that would let you adopt a puppy though as they need someone around most of the day.

But maybe an older dog who has been used to being left for a couple of hours maybe suitable.


----------



## rachel001

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Rescues should take into consideration that you both work, and match you up with a suitable dog. I dont know any rescues that would let you adopt a puppy though as they need someone around most of the day.
> 
> But maybe an older dog who has been used to being left for a couple of hours maybe suitable.


Thats good as we werent really looking for a puppy. We would prefer an older dog, maybe 1 or 2 years old. I have been in contact with some greyhound rescues that have provided positive feedback and said we would fine to adopt pending homecheck. I am considering volunteering at weekends at a local rescue walking dogs just to see how I get on!


----------



## tafwoc

There were quite a few when i went around battersea, but you can always call them or email them in advance to ask what dogs they have atm.


----------



## JSR

rachel001 said:


> Thats good as we werent really looking for a puppy. We would prefer an older dog, maybe 1 or 2 years old. I have been in contact with some greyhound rescues that have provided positive feedback and said we would fine to adopt pending homecheck. I am considering volunteering at weekends at a local rescue walking dogs just to see how I get on!


Fantastic idea! Be warned though if you'll go in looking for a whippet and come home with a small hairy mutt!!!:lol: Everytime I say I want a specific type or breed of dog as my next addition I end up with the total opposite!!!!  Gives me an excuse to adopt more though, one day I'll have my full dream pack!!


----------



## rachel001

JSR said:


> Fantastic idea! Be warned though if you'll go in looking for a whippet and come home with a small hairy mutt!!!:lol: Everytime I say I want a specific type or breed of dog as my next addition I end up with the total opposite!!!!  Gives me an excuse to adopt more though, one day I'll have my full dream pack!!


Yep I will probably end up doing that! To be honest I'm not really fussed about breed as long as the dog is happy to be left for a while whilst we are at work I'll be happy. Its my OH that wants a whippet specifically but he might be swayed by a cute hairy mutt!


----------

